# Are we in the most exciting era?



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

^Man-made islands and leaning towers were there, of course the latter by accident, but still


----------



## James Saito (Nov 6, 2002)

I wanted to be born 100 years later. 
It must be much more exciting!


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes, We have the most exciting era right now.


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> In our lifetimes, yes. But I think the earlier parts of the 20th century was a lot more exciting in scale.


Agreed.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Yes! ~2002 onwards is the most exciting ever.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Right now....since almost the entire world is booming with skyscrapers....


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

yes


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

Exciting would be the year 3000 - whats happening now will pale into insignificance with what will happen in even the lext 100 years - so imagine the next 1000 years.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Avatar said:


> Exciting would be the year 3000 - whats happening now will pale into insignificance with what will happen in even the lext 100 years - so imagine the next 1000 years.


Okay they would beat our skyscraper in height but i doubt that they would have a half dozen of skyscraper under construction who will beat the tallest skyscraper 2 years ago.


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

In the future we will have cities like coruscant. We will be building starships as big as some cities and we will be accommodating billions more people all over the galaxy. To think it wont be more fullon in almost every respect is illogical.


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

I think there were far more lofty proposals in the late 80s and early 90s than what we have now... some fo them had more vision IMO. I also liked the general style of popular back then. The future though holds far more promise.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Yes this is the most exciting time. This boom is worldwide whereas past ones were only in certain places.


----------



## Leesome (Sep 7, 2005)

I think we're definately in the most prolific and dynamic eras or scrapers (and architecture in general), but I think too with the sheer world wide scale of it all, its lost its charm I spose: I mean go back 50 years or even 70 - because there may only be one really large scale project per continent (or across the world) there's a real sense of MAJOR achievement - especially because of the absence of computers etc. Whereas nowadays there seems to be some sort of major record breaking approval everyday... Not that the milestones of such buildings as burj etc are any less major in any way, its just there are alot of really incredible buildings going up around the world - but their impact is being diluted everyday....

Dunno if that actually makes sense of paper, but it does in my mind, so that's all that matters....

/rant 

(oh yeah - merry chrissie all!!)


----------



## Leesome (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh yeah, I absolutely love old architecture from like the 1700 and stuff - and I think it'd be awesome to some giant hugeass scraper in this style....


----------



## TowersNYC (May 17, 2003)

1920-1930's NYC


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Yes this is the most exciting era until now. Because it includes whole world.


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)

We are in the best time ever skyscraper wise, design, size and pure volume we outdo any other era. The 20s-30's for america were great but this is world wide and dwarfs it hundreds of times over. 

This may be the begining of the true skyscraper's era, never before in history are so many highrise residential and never before have residential buildings outsriped office and com by so much. Highrise living is just begining so mabey this boom may never really cool of in 30 years we may be outdone as we begin to live more in the sky.


----------

